# 350Z gearbox on a CA18DET



## JPEDROSA (Sep 25, 2005)

hi all.

i did found anything about this on the forum.

i have the gearbox from 350z and i will try to fit it on a CA18DET in S13.

i'm from portugal, and info about this subject in portugal is impossible to find.
also tried in the uk, some people say i'm crazy ... maybe, but i'll try ti fit it.

does anyone ever done this?

best regards,
JP


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've never heard of that, but you're on to something.  Only thing I can tell you is to try to make it work. Your best bet is to look for a 1986 200sx RWD trans. Those came with the CA20 I believe.


----------



## JPEDROSA (Sep 25, 2005)

hi.

the first thing i will try is to use the internals from the 350z gearbox on the shell of the ca18det. i probabily will have to change the part that fitts in the engine. however i'm not very optimistic that this will work.

other solution is to use the 350z directly in the ca18det, change only the "fitting" part because the diameter is way to big to be a direct fit.

lets see what comes out.

i will probably come here to post some questions because s13 200sx are very rare in portugal. 

best regards,
JP



zellx2004 said:


> I've never heard of that, but you're on to something.  Only thing I can tell you is to try to make it work. Your best bet is to look for a 1986 200sx RWD trans. Those came with the CA20 I believe.


----------

